# Is this for real?



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

No cash tips allowed by city law?

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CC0QqUMIOzAJ&usg=AOvVaw17Z0Ddya9mJ_a9b5HSW45m


----------

